
Removing ROP Gadgets from OpenBSD, Todd Mortimer [video] - brynet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvSSHtRv5Mg
======
brynet
This is a talk given at EuroBSDcon 2018 in Bucharest, Romania

[https://2018.eurobsdcon.org/talks-
speakers/#ToddMortimer](https://2018.eurobsdcon.org/talks-
speakers/#ToddMortimer)

Slides:
[http://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon2018-rop.pdf](http://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon2018-rop.pdf)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17246537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17246537)

Thanks to Tom Smyth for recording!

